# i got to meet the ventures!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i finally got to see the ventures perform on saturday night at a casino near toronto - their first visit to canada in 35 years.

as expected, they were quite dreadful, but that only added to the enjoyment.

the ventures are the reason i picked up the guitar in 1963. i waited in line for an hour after the show to tell that to (original member) don wilson. 

he looked me right in the eye and said "gosh, i'm sorry to hear that".

-dh


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow DH, good for you. I was also smitten by them a little later than you. Probably 66'-67' My mom bought me the Ventures Greatest Hits. The album with the girl in the gold bikini....hot !!!!!!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

David: You might enjoy these photos (posted by Vince Motel at the guitar diner). :smile:

http://www.guitarsandaudio.com/extras/TheVentures5_25_07/TheVenturesatMorongo.html


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow, cool!! :banana:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> David: You might enjoy these photos (posted by Vince Motel at the guitar diner). :smile:
> http://www.guitarsandaudio.com/extras/TheVentures5_25_07/TheVenturesatMorongo.html



...thanks, sneaky! its interesting that when i saw them, some two weeks after the morongo casino show, they were playing with nokie edwards rather than jerry mcgee.

-dh


----------

